# Your Christmas list



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, Christmas is around the corner and I know everybody wants something!
Post up your list, with or without pictures of you want from Santa.

I'm asking for...

-money for school
-camera bag
-tripod
-and more money

not much of a list for me...I'm more of a giving person when it comes to Christmas.


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

digital ragio for the house.

couple of books 

and chocs

i would rather give too

if i really want something i will save up for it


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 16, 2007)

Speedlite 580EX (because I need a speedlite for class)
Lowepro FastPack 250 or 350...cause my camera bag right now sucks...and I wouldn't mind bringing the laptop around sometimes.


----------



## Buszaj (Dec 16, 2007)

ooooo I like the sound of this thread; now where to start....After Christmas I'm probably going to buy an XTi with the kit lens and the 70-300, nifty fifty, camera bag, grip, and some memory cards. Of course I hope that Santa brings me a 1Ds Mk III.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

To have my wishlist on B&H shipped to my house for free! (maybe I need a "sugar momma")


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 16, 2007)

The main things I have on my Christmas list are:

Canon 50mm f/1.4
Wacom Bamboo A6
Lots of bits of things


----------



## TCimages (Dec 16, 2007)

My list is short..easy to please

Canon 600mm f/4 L IS 

If you're Santa, please IM me for the address.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

jols said:


> digital ragio for the house.
> 
> couple of books
> 
> ...



whats the digital ragio?



Buszaj said:


> ooooo I like the sound of this thread; now where to start....After Christmas I'm probably going to buy an XTi with the kit lens and the 70-300, nifty fifty, camera bag, grip, and some memory cards. Of course I hope that Santa brings me a 1Ds Mk III.



whats the nifty fifty?



dpolston said:


> To have my wishlist on B&H shipped to my house for free! (maybe I need a "sugar momma")



LOL!



TCimages said:


> My list is short..easy to please
> 
> Canon 600mm f/4 L IS
> 
> If you're Santa, please IM me for the address.



what does the L and IS stand for?


----------



## TCimages (Dec 16, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> what does the L and IS stand for?


 
Luxury - It's basically Canos's pro series lenses.  IS is Image Stablization.


----------



## Buszaj (Dec 16, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> whats the nifty fifty?



The nifty fifty is short for Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II. Its a standard lens that is very popular because of its fast aperture, very low price, and decent image quality for the price.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd like a life


----------



## Becky (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd like an otter.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 16, 2007)

Becky said:


> I'd like an otter.



who wouldn't???? 

I mean come on what like eh? mad crazy what? geez man weird fruitloop eh!?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 16, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

TCimages said:


> Luxury - It's basically Canos's pro series lenses.  IS is Image Stablization.



oh ok, thanks for explaining that :thumbup:



Buszaj said:


> The nifty fifty is short for Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II. Its a standard lens that is very popular because of its fast aperture, very low price, and decent image quality for the price.



thought thats what it was..thanks for the feedback :thumbup:


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

Becky said:


> I'd like an otter.



I could get you one...but shipping would be expensive.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 16, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> I could get you one...but shipping would be expensive.



oh please, why would anyone want one from you when I'm The Otter King!!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2007)

If B&H will ever get off their back order list, the Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8.

I'm not in need of an otter, but a life would be handy *read: female companionship*.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> oh please, why would anyone want one from you when I'm The Otter King!!



oh, excuse me! :hail::hail:



kundalini said:


> If B&H will ever get off their back order list, the Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8.
> 
> I'm not in need of an otter, but a life would be handy *read: female companionship*.



There's plenty of women out there. 
Just go out there and explore, and let the ladies come to you.
patience and being yourself are the two most important.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

got my christmas pudding shipped to Germany already, what else could I hope for?

really, nothing photography related on my list this year. I decided to use my existing gear a bit more ...


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

I think a sheep would be nice ...


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I think a sheep would be nice ...



:lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> There's plenty of women out there.
> Just go out there and explore, and let the ladies come to you.
> patience and being yourself are the two most important.


 
How old are you?  Methinks your options are decidedly more abundant than mine.  I am patient, I am picky and I always remain myself.  Damn, come to think of it, all three of those attributes are contibuting to my current state of affairs (or lack thereof).



Alex_B said:


> I think a sheep would be nice ...


 
  Wasn't thinking on those lines Alex.  A flash of Gene Wilder as the psychologist immediately came to mind. **audible laughter...dog looks at me funny**


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 16, 2007)

Let's see, I'm asking for:
-Nikon SB-800
-Unreal Tournament III (PS3)
-Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (Wii)
-The Simpsons Movie (Blu-Ray)
-Harry Potter Collection (Blu-Ray)


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 16, 2007)

I want another chance to shoot 20 foot waves here at my local break as I did not know what I was doing the first time! 

Already gave my mother a                                                       *Canon PowerShot S5 IS so she could be up to speed come Xmas.

-Shea
*


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

kundalini said:


> How old are you?  Methinks your options are decidedly more abundant than mine.  I am patient, I am picky and I always remain myself.  Damn, come to think of it, all three of those attributes are contibuting to my current state of affairs (or lack thereof).
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't thinking on those lines Alex.  A flash of Gene Wilder as the psychologist immediately came to mind. **audible laughter...dog looks at me funny**



I'm 22. You shouldn't be picky when it comes to finding that significant other. or you'll never know what's out there. Yea I'm young and still learning everyday about relationships. Life is to short to be "picky". That's why you go out there, go on dates, go out with friends, and im sure you have friends that have cute friends etc etc..There's women everywhere and one of them have common interests just like you, share the same feelings about things, and want to be successful like you. Am I wrong? I'm not trying to be a Dr. Phil but I've had my fair share of crappy relationships and I was always the victim. Trust me, there were times I told myself I wasn't going to get another g/f but when you least expect it, the girl of your dreams is in your life, like it did to me. Don't be picky.


----------



## Buszaj (Dec 16, 2007)

All I want for Christmas are my two front teeth, my two front teeth, my two front teeth...and an otter!


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Dec 16, 2007)

A Lowepro Pro Trekker II AW -  my old pack is shot
Bogen Tri-pod - gettin tired of duct tape on the old one.
and if Santa is really listening a shiny new Nikon D3


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I think a sheep would be nice ...


 nahhhhh!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> I'm 22. You shouldn't be picky when it comes to finding that significant other.


 I was married by 3 years and had a kid on the way at 22   =o)


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> I'm 22.


 
Maybe I'll start another thread and this can be discussed further.

But for now I want to add another camera bag to my Xmas list, prefer Lowepro.  My lenses are getting so much larger...."We need a bigger boat."  _(name that movie)_


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm REALLY hoping for a Canon EF 70-200 F/4 L.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 16, 2007)

i need a new backpack


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 16, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Maybe I'll start another thread and this can be discussed further.
> 
> But for now I want to add another camera bag to my Xmas list, prefer Lowepro.  My lenses are getting so much larger...."We need a bigger boat."  _(name that movie)_



JAWS.

"We're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2007)

Being an atheist I don't celebrate Christmas. :greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sideburns said:
			
		

> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'll start another thread and this can be discussed further.
> ...



Blow ... Depp, trying to figure out where to put his money.

I know I'm not getting what I want for Christmas...  I'll settle for a new camera bag though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Being an atheist I don't celebrate Christmas. :greenpbl:


So you dont want your present then? :er:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 17, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> So you dont want your present then? :er:



send it to me instead.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> send it to me instead.


Sure, but I would have thought after the incident with the soap, toiletries would have been right off the agenda... :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 17, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Sure, but I would have thought after the incident with the soap, toiletries would have been right off the agenda... :lmao:



ok, but it was ferny, not me, who had to suffer there :lmao:

But interesting that you were about to send toiletries to HvR


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2007)

Have you been near him lately?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 17, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Have you been near him lately?



No, I am not allowed anymore!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, the restraining order, of course...


----------



## hovis (Dec 17, 2007)

Can I please have Davina McCall, a body bag and a bottle of baby oil please?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> So you dont want your present then? :er:



There is nothing I need and I'm not avaricious.
If someone insists on buying me a present I point them here:
http://www.presentaid.org/page/home...Christmas+07&gclid=CIOX2vfcr5ACFQ5lQgodok3hhQ
and tell them to buy something that will make a difference to someone else's life (and also gain my respect)


----------



## jols (Dec 17, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> whats the digital ragio?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry   lol    a digital radio


----------



## GoM (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I only asked for two things...one was a neccessity, one was a luxury...

new cell phone (the neccessity; mine's dead), iPod

I'm fairly certain those are on the way, so I'm set and couldn't be happier if I was a pig in mud


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 17, 2007)

I do have a couple of photo related items in my wishlist, but with the local prices I will not ask for them (about double as in the US)

I'd settle for a little time for myself, without drama, please.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I'm typing right now from the Xmas gift, a brand spankin' new Dell laptop.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 17, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> I'd settle for a little time for myself, without drama, please.


Yes, that is one thing I could really use right now as well...  Things are so hectic right now, I just need a break from it all.


----------



## bnz506 (Dec 17, 2007)

A Leica M7 =D

...or I will settle for straight A's in my classes for Christmas.


----------



## craig (Dec 17, 2007)

Not everybody wants something. My (our) tribe is psyched to be together. Can not help but wonder how the birth of Christ turned into asking for camera gear.

Love & Bass


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 18, 2007)

dpolston said:


> I was married by 3 years and had a kid on the way at 22   =o)



:hail: you're a good man. lots of respect for that :thumbup:



jols said:


> sirsteezo said:
> 
> 
> > whats the digital ragio?
> ...


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 18, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> A Leica M7 =D
> 
> ...or I will settle for straight A's in my classes for Christmas.



What's a Leica M7?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 18, 2007)

Leica M7


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 18, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Leica M7




ooo nice camera


----------



## bnz506 (Dec 19, 2007)

DAMN Im sure I did not get straight A's... I now demand that Santa bring me a Leica.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 19, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> DAMN Im sure I did not get straight A's... I now demand that Santa bring me a Leica.


 


Have Santa give me a call...  I'll direct him as to where to get one.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

> Can not help but wonder how the birth of Christ turned into asking for camera gear.



Haven't you heard, he was a shooter! 

-Shea


----------



## *Tanya* (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm pretty easy to please this year. I'm only asking for a wireless remote for my Rebel, and a used 420 EX Speedlite.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tanya* said:


> I'm pretty easy to please this year. I'm only asking for a wireless remote for my Rebel, and a used 420 EX Speedlite.



thats a short list.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 19, 2007)

:hug::


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 19, 2007)

Wife and I wished for - and received

Trips in 08

Week in Hawaii (Big Island)

Week and a half in Alaska

Two weeks in and around Moab, Utah

Extended weekend in the Great Smokey Mountain National Park in late October


----------



## Patrice (Dec 19, 2007)

I got all my christmases at once last summer when my heart's content agreed to a brand spanking new HD Street Glide !!!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have this box from B&H sitting here in my living room.  I know it's something off of my wish list, but I don't know what.

Too light to be a lens, too small to be a camera bag (I think, unless they crammed it in there).  I'm thinking it's a filter (ND), but it could be a CF card too.

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 21, 2007)

> The suspense is killing me!



Nice to see a grown man suffering the joy of Christmas! :lmao:

-Shea


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 21, 2007)

m1a1fan said:


> Wife and I wished for - and received
> 
> Trips in 08
> 
> ...



must be nice


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 21, 2007)

More time to get caught up. Perhaps more paper so I can add onto my 2 page long list of "to-do"s *UGH*

Otherwise lots of sugar


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 22, 2007)

Literally... I got (or am going to get) everything that I asked for or wanted for Christmas.

- A 1 TB RAID 5 drive for storage
- A 70-200 F/2.8 Nikkor lens
- A battery for my laptop
- 3 books (1 on photography, 1 on advanced engine management and tuning and one on automotive turbocharging)
- an advance tuning interface for my car that permits me to literally modify PCM engine and transmission parameters


And the most important... the gift of being able to be with my family and be able to give *them* what they wanted for their Christmas (within reason... lol).

There are at least 10 more gifts under the tree with my name on it... and for every gift with my name, I made sure that there were 2 or more for every member of my family.

It has been an INCREDIBLE year for me in many ways!

------------------------------​ 
If there was ONE more thing that I could wish for, it would be on behalf of Corry. My wish would be that on Christmas morning, her cousin would open her eyes and the first thing she saw was Corry looking over her.

Family is everything. Make sure you tell them that you know this and tell them how much you appreciate them this holiday season, even if it is once.

Merry Christmas friends... don't drink and drive!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 22, 2007)

Santa's definitely coming to town. He might be a day late and I'll certainly be a dollar short, but I've been checking B&H for several weeks for this particular lens to get off back order. I checked again tonight and it is now in stock. I immediately placed an order. Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 22, 2007)

i want spiffybeth in my bed


----------



## Buszaj (Dec 22, 2007)

JerryPH said:


> If there was ONE more thing that I could wish for, it would be on behalf of Corry. My wish would be that on Christmas morning, her cousin would open her eyes and the first thing she saw was Corry looking over her.
> 
> Family is everything. Make sure you tell them that you know this and tell them how much you appreciate them this holiday season, even if it is once.
> 
> Merry Christmas friends... don't drink and drive!



Very true, lets all hope for the best for Corry.



kalmkidd said:


> i want spiffybeth in my bed



This can't be going anywhere good...(in respect to forum rules)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 23, 2007)

i got a new think tank bag


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 23, 2007)

I just want to see the big smiles & hear the giggles of my kids as they open thier presents. 

Seriously Vicky & I haven't bought each other anything as there's nothing else we really want. Maybe we'll treat ourselves in the sales!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 24, 2007)

kalmkidd said:


> i want spiffybeth in my bed



:shock:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 24, 2007)

so, what about those sheep now??


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 24, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> so, what about those sheep now??



sorry I spoke with the company early this morning. They're on national back order till spring time.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 24, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> sorry I spoke with the company early this morning. They're on national back order till spring time.



Hmm, I'll try to get one second *errm* hand.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 24, 2007)

Buszaj said:


> This can't be going anywhere good...(in respect to forum rules)


Hey, don't sweat it, he didn't say he'd be in there at the time...


----------



## Buszaj (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Hey, don't sweat it, he didn't say he'd be in there at the time...



good one


----------

